# Hi Everyone!



## Girlie (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello!

I'm new.
I have 6 cats, most of whom look like my avatar. Most of them were neglected and/or abused before they came to our house. 4 of them are solid black, one is a tuxedo cat, and one is our little tiger!  

I'm sure I'll be posting pictures soon!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! Yes, do post pics of your babies.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! I love black cats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cats are cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Girlie


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Catforum, Girlie!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ooooh! I love black kitties! Welcome!!


----------

